# Thanks to all who requested the AG doll handout



## Ladyfingers

Hi Knitters! You may be surprised to know that I e-mailed 159 handouts to everyone who sent me an e-mail. I have one new request to be sent, plus I had two e-mails returned that could not be delivered. So, if you have not received your handout yet, maybe I got the e-mail address wrong when I wrote it down - Sorry. Try again.

I'm posting outfits that all were started with the Basic Sleeveless Dress instructions contained in the handout. You can see how different they look, just by using various colors....


----------



## Glennis

Thank you. I received mine. They look terrific


----------



## Leonora

HI ELAINE, YOUR IMAGINATION IS QUITE MARVELOUS. THE OUTFITS ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL AS ALWAYS, AND I REPEAT MY REQUEST...IF YOU EVER GET TO WRITING ANY DOWN...I'LL BUY THEM.


----------



## PattyAnn

Thank you for sending me the info on patterns for AG doll can't wait to get started, wish I could sit by you and we could knit together, because I would learn so much.


----------



## Kay Thomson

Hi Please could I have the AG doll pattern, they look fantantic
Many Thanks
Kay


----------



## Kay Thomson

Hi Please could I have the AG doll pattern, they look fantastic
Many Thanks
Kay


----------



## Jannabelle

Thankyou for sharing all your fantastic work.... you are so talented!


----------



## celiaayr57

Hi could I have a copy of your patterns to [email protected] thank you.


----------



## Teri Phillips

Hi, Would appreciate a copy of the patterns.
Thank you [email protected]


----------



## susanstr

Unfortunately I did not receive mine [email protected] thanks, your work anf love for the dolls is evident! Susan


----------



## clogden21

If I am not on the list I would love to be on the list my email is [email protected]

Beautiful cloths.


----------



## deenc

Your work is beautiful. I have two granddaughters who would love for me
to make these. My email is [email protected]
Thanks again!


----------



## Chrissyg

This is my first time posting. I would love to have the pattern sent to my email address also. [email protected] I hope I am sending this to the right place. I am interested in the 18" doll dress pattern. Thank you so much. Your work is just beautiful.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks so much for the handout you emailed. I have knit the dress in pink and am starting one in lavender. I am making the lavender one shorter with fuzzy yarn to make it look like a ballerina. Thank you also for sending the panties. I will make a pair for the pink dress and attach a pair to the lavender ballerina style dress. You are such an inspiration. Yes, I would love to knit with you for the inspiration and our love for dolls. I am looking forward to the patterns for the other outfits.
Thank you for all the work of making the patterns, printing them and emailing them.


----------



## paperclip

My E-Mail is
[email protected] I love to receive these patterns Thank you so much


----------



## lrc19

I would love to receive the patterns as well. They are beautiful ! [email protected]

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lynaire1

Hi from New Zealand.I love your work This is my first time posting. my granddaughter would love one for her doll.Her birthday is next Month Have a good day Lynaire. [email protected]


----------



## momwev

I missed out and just saw your pictures, they are darling. Could you please send the pattern to me. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## sheilae

I'd love to have one of your handouts. My granddaughters love getting new outfits for their AG dolls. Your work is beautiful - you're an inspiration. [email protected]


----------



## jweston

They are lovely,my grand duaghters would love them .Would you please send me patterns to [email protected]
Thank you ,Bless you.


----------



## Ginnyv

Would love the A G dpll patterns. Please.
[email protected] Thanks in advance. I am almost Eighty five and thats about all i can do is Knit and Crochey


----------



## nannygoat

When you get a chance I would love to receive the patterns also. I love your American Girl doll clothing. Your work is just beautiful. Thank you for sharing your hard work.
[email protected]


----------



## DianePW

Your work is beautiful! Would also love the doll patterns to please. thanks


----------



## Debsmaree

Hi, I would also like a copy of the doll dress patterns, my email addrees is [email protected] Thanks in advance, Debbie


----------



## pleclerc

HI,
I didn't receive a handout or email with instructions for your
beautiful AG doll clothes. Would you kindly send via email to
[email protected] SINCERE THANKS


----------



## evsie

would love cpy of dolls dress patterns so gorgeous
[email protected]


----------



## masackmom

What beautiful work you do. I have been working on clothes, both knit and crochet, for my granddaughter. Would you please consider sending some of your patterns. If not, perhaps you could put me on your e-mail list. My e-mail is [email protected] Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## debg

Your work is outstanding. If you can e-mail the patterns to me, I would be appreciative. Wish I had a wardrobe as nice as your doll! [email protected]


----------



## Rose W

I just love all the outfits for the AG doll. I'd love to receive these patterns also. [email protected]


----------



## jweston

jweston said:



> They are lovely,my grand daughters would love them .Would you please send me patterns to [email protected]
> Thank you ,Bless you.


----------



## Nanny26

Oh my goodness, these are as beautiful! I got your first handout, please send these too. I'd be more than glad to pay for them. You need to make a book of all your patterns!!!


----------



## Amma

could I have a hand out too please. [email protected] Have enjoyed seeing all the outfits you have done. thanks Jean


----------



## mrssonsew

my email is [email protected] love to have all patterns you can send, beautiful work


----------



## MICKMAR

it is amazing how by just changing the color of the yarn used you have a whole new look in each dress my grand daughter is just getting her first American doll for her 5th birthday and i would very much like to have the pattern if you would send it my email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## MICKMAR

it is amazing how by just changing the color of the yarn used you have a whole new look in each dress my grand daughter is just getting her first American doll for her 5th birthday and i would very much like to have the pattern if you would send it my email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## Reggie

Would you please add me to the list for the AG handout? [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Mema412

These are really nice. I would also like to be on your list. [email protected] I have 3 grand daughters with AG dolls. They would love these.


----------



## Joan Welsh

I would love to have these A.G.patterns they are [email protected] Thanks Joan


----------



## Jan3025

I absolutely adore your creations! My email is [email protected] and I would love to have these patterns. Thank you!


----------



## judy nossaman

I just saw these and my granddaughter would be thrilled wlth any of them. All the designs are super. How can I acquire the patterns? Thank you for your generosity. Judy


----------



## nancy tidey

I have enjoyed looking at all of your doll clothes. You have a great imagination and a good eye for color. I would love to have any of your patterns. My grand daughter is only 2 but I could starting making some of them out of my left over yarn. Thanks for sharing. Your work is really awesome. [email protected]


----------



## bigtrud

They are beautiful!! I sewed some outfits for my grand daughter's doll she got for Christmas. I'd love to knit her something. If you wouldn't mind sending me a copy??

I love this site. So fun seeing how talented they are on here.
Thanks, Trudy


----------



## flhusker

WOW - these are great could I please have a copy of the handout. My address is [email protected]


----------



## bigtrud

Duh, I forgot to leave my addy! It's [email protected]
Trudy


----------



## addicted to crafting

please send me the pattern for the AG doll. I just love it. Thank you for your time in this. Will look forward to getting the pattern.


----------



## glnwhi

Thank you again for the patterns they are lovely. I am knitting one now.Glenda


----------



## conie

Elaine, I gave you my email address and did not receive a copy of your AG patterns. I still would love to have a copy.
My email address is:
[email protected]

Thanks for your trouble.
connie


----------



## bigalbigal3

they are lovely. could you send a handout to bigalbigal3
@aol.com---my grandaughters would love them thanks alice


----------



## Carlyta

Hi, Elaine--these are beautiful as usual. Can you e-mail me the patterns--([email protected])?. I received the first set. Thanks so much.


----------



## Carlyta

Hi, Elaine--these are beautiful as usual. I received the first set. Thanks so much. I'll probably have to make "matching" dresses for my granddaughter too!!!


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows

Wow! What lovely outfits. I would also like to receive the handout. 

Thank you,
Marion


----------



## Ginnyv

I gave you my E Mail haven't received the patterns yet, Know we are keeping you busy. Thanks again.
[email protected]


----------



## whispa

Could you Please send me one of your printouts
[email protected]
I have been on the site's looking at these beautiful dolls, 
But cant decide which one to choose,I appreciate your kindness
Dawn


----------



## maryanneg

Thanks again for the great AG patterns. The panties will come in especially handy as I have been searching for almost a year for a pattern to make them to go with a Flower Girl dress I am making for my grand niece.


----------



## judy nossaman

LOVE the AG patterns. Please send them to: [email protected]
MANY thanks in advance . . . my granddaughters are going to enjoy!
JN


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows

Sorry, forgot to put in my email address

[email protected]

Thank you,

Marion


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Ladyfingers - I would love to have the patterns. My address is [email protected] Hope I can repay the favor. Ellie in Houston


----------



## anami3737

Would love to have the AG doll clothes pattern.

[email protected]

Thanks.
Anami


----------



## Cheryllum

Me too. [email protected]


----------



## knittlover

Please send me the AG doll patterns.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## jellybeaner

Love your use of different yarns & ideas. You do GREAT work. Love to get your handouts. My E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Grandma Jo

I would love to have the AG doll handout. My email address is [email protected] Please send it to me. Thank you so much.

Joene


----------



## golfmom1018

I too would appreciate a copy of the patterns. My e-mail address is: [email protected] 
Your dolls are so cute and your work is enviable. Great imagination - I love it!


----------



## berylstott

Hi I would love the AG doll pattern as well. You do such beautiful work. [email protected]


----------



## Ginnyv

Guess i'm not going to get a copy but thanks anyway. 
[email protected]


----------



## grammaneice

Please send the AG doll patterns. [email protected] thank you you do beautiful work . If you ever have these for sale please let me know. I will purchase. Bernice


----------



## Gofer

This is my first post, your have an awesome hand for knitting and quite the imagination! My daughter says it's hard to have a favorite when they are all so pretty! When you get a chance please send the pattern to [email protected], yours will be a hard act to follow!! Thank you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I got mine and I thank you so much for your generosity.
Hugs, 
Camilla
as always beautiful work Ladyfingers.



Ladyfingers said:


> Hi Knitters! You may be surprised to know that I e-mailed 159 handouts to everyone who sent me an e-mail. I have one new request to be sent, plus I had two e-mails returned that could not be delivered. So, if you have not received your handout yet, maybe I got the e-mail address wrong when I wrote it down - Sorry. Try again.
> 
> I'm posting outfits that all were started with the Basic Sleeveless Dress instructions contained in the handout. You can see how different they look, just by using various colors....


----------



## biwgidget

Your work is absolutely gorgeous and very ingenious. Can you please e-mail me the patterns, I did not receive the others. e-mail address is: [email protected]


Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Chrissyg and jmai5421:

Welcome Chrissy. This is a very happy, cheerful knitting forum with lots of friendly gals and guys. You will enjoy visiting here!

jmai: Good luck with the lavender ballerina dress. If you hit any snags, let me know and I'll try to help.

BTW....Handout #2 is almost ready to send out to everyone who provided an e-mail. It contains instructions for a basic top with neck and sleeve variations, including attaching panties to the top. There are also instructions for a basic skirt/dress with many variations, including how to attach the ballerina skirt to the "onesie" top with panties. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## hisblond1

I too would love to have the handout emailed to me.
[email protected]


----------



## sandy2

Ladyfingers, your doll outfits are really the cutest I've seen. I would also be happy to pay for your patterns if you ever publish them. In the meantime if you are still so generously handing them out, I would love to receive them.... [email protected]


----------



## arianna

Oh Beautiful! Would you please send me a handout for the patterns for the AG. thank you arianna


----------



## arianna

Oh Beautiful! Would you please send me a handout for the patterns for the AG. thank you arianna My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## marthareyburn

I have just started knitting American Girl doll outfits and am "hooked" I would love to be included in receiving any patterns you would send and would buy any booklet of them. They are so creative and cute.
[email protected]


----------



## red911pj

Thank you soooo much for taking the time to send me your pattern, I can't wait to get started! Happy knitting! PJ


----------



## jenk57

I would love to have a copy of these AG patterns. You are very talented. I am new to knitting, and they may be a bit advanced for me at this point. But, I have three daughters and am hoping some day (soon) I will be able to make them. Perhaps for Christmas???
[email protected]


----------



## DebbieJo

So cute! Please put me on the list for the pattern, too.
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## shirleyal

jweston said:


> jweston said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are lovely,my grand daughters would love them .Would you please send me patterns to [email protected]
> Thank you ,Bless you.
Click to expand...

I did'nt receive your doll or clothes they look so cute would love to make them for granddaughter.thanks so much shirley e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## chodge

Hi Elaine, I guess I was one of those who didn't receive your handout. Would it still be possible. Thanks so much for your efforts. It is so appreciated. [email protected] Thanks again. My grand daughters will be delighted.


----------



## chodge

Hi Elaine, I guess I was one of those who didn't receive your handout. Would it still be possible. Thanks so much for your efforts. It is so appreciated. [email protected] Thanks again. My grand daughters will be delighted.


----------



## Knittinggranny

I love your doll clothes! I'd like the pattern handout, too, please. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## snickersknits

Would love to have a copy of the handout. You do beautiful work email address [email protected]


----------



## Cheryllum

I didn't receive my copies. [email protected] Much thanks in advsnce.


----------



## unicorn51

PLEASE ADD MY NAME TO YOUR LIST [email protected] thanks alot pam


----------



## chodge

Ladyfingers, once again, thank you for displaying such beautiful and creative work. You are very kind to share your patterns. I too am formerly from Orange County. Love it. Looking forward to my request being answered by you for the handouts you so generously emailed. My grand daughters were so excited when they saw them. Again, thank you in advance, Ladyfingers.


----------



## Nurse Joyce

Thank you I would love to surprise my granddaughters with some of these doll outfirts. [email protected]


----------



## Memere3

I am also starting to crochet and knit American girl clothes. I would appreciate any patterns u can send
[email protected] Thank You


----------



## GaGa

Love your knitting. Could you add one more to your patterns request. [email protected] Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## G-Pat

Add on another to your list,please.
[email protected]
Thank you. Your work is lovely.


----------



## Ginnyv

Just wondering why i didn't r4ceive the patterns? Was my E Mail wrong Please let me know. I haave never asked before so did i do something wrong? Seems every one else got th
eirs. I need an answer. Thank you. ginnyv
[email protected]


----------



## 20299

my granddaughter love the dresses. i have just joined and would like a copy of the patterns also. thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## Grandma Jo

I think Elaine is probably being swamped with requests for the patterns. I'm sure there are several of us who haven't gotten them yet. I bet if we give her enough time she will get to us all.

Joene
[email protected]


----------



## Irish Ivy

I would love to have a copy of your #2 handout. You sent me the handout a few days ago with the dress, headband and purse. I wasn't sure if I should send another request for this one or if you would send it since I requested the other. Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## raelkcol

It's so nice of you to spend the time you do sharing the patterns. Your outfits are so cute. I always look forward to seeing what's next. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oh how wonderful Ladyfingers...you are too sweet to share your patterns...
Hugs, 
Camilla



Ladyfingers said:


> Chrissyg and jmai5421:
> 
> Welcome Chrissy. This is a very happy, cheerful knitting forum with lots of friendly gals and guys. You will enjoy visiting here!
> 
> jmai: Good luck with the lavender ballerina dress. If you hit any snags, let me know and I'll try to help.
> 
> BTW....Handout #2 is almost ready to send out to everyone who provided an e-mail. It contains instructions for a basic top with neck and sleeve variations, including attaching panties to the top. There are also instructions for a basic skirt/dress with many variations, including how to attach the ballerina skirt to the "onesie" top with panties.
> 
> Happy knitting!


----------



## lfitzie

Please, Please--if you are sending out the patterns my e=mail is: [email protected]


----------



## negra

Elaine, I did not get mine, my e-mail is [email protected] thanks so much


----------



## old queen

hi, I love your work & imagination. I would love to try the pattern. can you please send me the patterns? thanks. [email protected]


----------



## buckybear

I love the AG outfits you knitted. You do beautiful work!
I would love the patterns also.My grand daughters will love them. Thank you so much! [email protected]


----------



## lpeni

Hi, I would love a copy of the AG doll pattern. Thank you in advance. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Ashgym00

hi! i love the outfits! i would love to have the pattern! is it free? my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## lpeni

The dresses you knitted for the AG dolls are beautiful. If you are still emailing it out I would love it. I would like to try to make it for my great granddaughter.
Thank you so much. [email protected]


----------



## Floss

Hi 
i'm new to this site and i think it will be great could you please send me your mail out they all look great many thanks :-D


----------



## granniesan

I would love to have your AG doll patterns. Your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing and my grand daughters thank you, too! [email protected]


----------



## sewbusygrandma

These are sooooooooooooooo cute. Would love to have the
pattern. My granddaughter just got a AG doll and loves to
to dress her. Please share the pattern [email protected] Thanks


----------



## ConnieW

A little girl's dream wardrobe for her doll. I would love to have the patterns for great grandaugters' Tinker Bell 18" dolls (same size as American Doll)

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ashgym00

love the pattern!


----------



## grandma honey

Ladyfingers-I didn;t recieve the AG patterns.I know you are busy,so just when you have time,I would like them Thank you my address is [email protected]


----------



## knttr4

Those are very cute!! Where did you get the patterns??
Bonnie


----------



## juerobinson433

Hi Elaine,
I would also love the patterns have loved the lot of them
You certainly have done a marvellous job of them
thank you,
June
email [email protected]


----------



## snaggletooth1932

The dresses are precious.You do such good work.I would like to recieve the patterns. My e-mail address is [email protected]

Thank you, Bonnie


----------



## Irish maggie

Hi i also would like the pattern of the ag doll.

Thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## lukcha4

I would love to have these handouts. Beautiful. 

[email protected]


----------



## paperclip

got my too I am very happy thank you


----------



## Justme

I would love to have the basic handout. I am not sure I can do as well as yours but I would love to give it a try.

[email protected] (the 0 in the email is the number zero)


----------



## MICHAELA

Hi Ladyfingers,

Your work is beautiful.
I love to receive these patterns. And again thank you for sharing all your fantastic work.

[email protected]


----------



## conie

Elaine, Thank you so much for the pattern. I did receive this time. Can't wait until I can start on these dresses. The are adorable. Did you have the pattern for the holloween outfit or was that someone else.
I also cannot believe all of the people that want your patterns. American Girl dolls are a lot more popular than I ever thought. Of course I had 2 boys and I am so thankful for this little 7 yrs old granddaughter..
Thks again.
Connie Brooks


----------



## MICHAELA

Hi Connie, I feel bad to email you but I didn't get my patterns from Ladyfingers, and I do feel funny to ask her again, so if it's OK please email them to me (American Girl dolls patterns dresses)

[email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## mewells

You are so talented! I would love to have the patterns and
give it a try. I'll never do as well as you. 
I don't even have little ones anymore. Maybe gr grandkids.
[email protected]


----------



## Cheryllum

Just received the doll clothes patterns and the needles are clicking already. Much thanks.
- Cheryl


----------



## MICHAELA

Hello, sorry to bother you, but for some reason I never got my emael, and since you did do you mind to forward all the patterns 
[email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## conie

Micheala, I sent it to you.
connie brooks.


----------



## celiaayr57

Hi Ladyfingers was just looking through the web sites that I have and I came across one for baby dolls and dolls of the same height as some of your patterns, it is called Baby Doll Hand Knit Designs, let me know what you think of it my Email address is [email protected],I also would like a copy of some of your patterns if possible.


----------



## MICHAELA

Hi Connie, thank you do much for your time and I did got your email w/patterns.

Happy knitting
M


----------



## Ladyfingers

Michaela: So far I have e-mailed 257 handouts for the AG doll patterns. I also have 7 e-mails that would not go through from my end - either I wrote the address down wrong or I confused an "L" for a #1, or did not use a capital letter when I should have......can't take time right now to research back through the forum to doublecheck all the e-mails sent to me.

Anyway, this morning I have another list of requests, and your e-mail was included in this most current group. I will get to it ASAP.


----------



## chodge

Elaine, you are amazing and thanks for your precious time. It is appreciated.


----------



## whispa

Hi Elaine,
Thank you for the pattern,I am so pleased to recieve it,
can you please tell me if there is a list anywhere with all the A.G. Dolls names, I would love to get one with dark hair Called Ashley Or Amanda. I have made a donation to my favourite Charity in lue of payement to you for the pattern,If you ever get round to making a pamphlet of all your pattern's I will be more than happy to buy one .


----------



## Ladyfingers

Whispa: Go to the American Girl.com website. There you will find a complete catalog of all the dolls. They are made with clothing and accessories to coincide with a specific time in history: Revolution, Depression, World War II, Hippie, Hawaiian, Victorian. They even have accessories such as crutches, retainers for the teeth, wheelchairs, etc. They also have a "Bitty Babies" series of dolls with accessories, and a cute pair of toddler twins: boy and girl.

Each doll includes a book telling a story of her specific decade and there are also DVD's for some of the dolls. They are very personalized and most little girls don't change the original name of the doll. They are also on the "high end", price-wise: $92 for doll in her original outfits and a book. All other clothes and accessories are extra.

Since I planned to be putting on and taking off knitted doll clothes all the time, I ordered an AG clone doll from Mary Maxim - $14.00. These dolls come in blond and brunette only. Other knitting websites also carry these clone dolls, and I ordered another one (a redhead - to match my own hair).

I also ordered a few of the paisley duffle bags from Mary Maxim to keep my newly knitted doll clothes until I can pack them carefully away in a 6-gallon popcorn can lined with a white plastic trash bag. This keeps the moths away!


----------



## dietguru

Hi, I am new to the forum and would like have your handout. Your work is beautiful and my granddaughter would love to have some new clothes for AG dolls. Thank-you in advance. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## fatganny

Hi, Your work is so beautifu. I wish I had just a little bit of your talent. I will send you a private email with my email address if you would be willing to share these beautiful patterns with me. Blessings, Mary


----------



## Grandma Jo

REGARDING THE AG DOLL HANDOUT

Hi from Joene Rahn for Elaine Baker,

Elaine has asked me to let you all know that it would be easier for her to get the handout to you all if you would send her an email to: [email protected] Then all she would have to do is a reply to your email and you should get your handout.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hey "fatgranny":

Please send your request to my e-mail address:

[email protected]

I will forward the handout in the "Reply" mode and won't have to worry about getting the e-mail wrong. I'm still trying to find out why 7 of the requests have been repeatedly returned.

Elaine (Ladyfingers) Baker


----------



## joelbears

Please send a copy of your pattern to [email protected] I thank you very much. They are the cutest things I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Grannybear

Once again =what beautiful work. I too would love your patterns. Thank you in advance and Happy Knitting Norah

[email protected]


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows

I received my handout last night, this morning I started the dress. I used white Bernat Softee Baby (3 Light, Sport DK) and 4mm needles for the bodice, and blue Bernat Softee Baby and 5mm needles for the skirt. I made the full skirt. I tried it on my Maplelea doll (she is Canadian, similar to the American Girl Doll). It is too small! I tried it on my Magic Attic doll, the bodice is loose and the skirt only reaches her hips. So, instead of a dress, I have a very pretty top. I will try again tomorrow with different yarn and since I will be at home, I will have the dolls close by.


----------



## patchworkcreek

I would love to have this pattern - not sure if I asked before, but am sure hoping I can receive it now... My 3 year old granddaughter loves her AG doll and I spend lots of time making clothes for her and her dolly. Thank you for your kindness. r[email protected]


----------



## Grandma Jo

joelbears,

Please send email to to [email protected] for the AG handout. You will get your handout quicker that way.

Joene for Elaine Baker


----------



## Grandma Jo

Elaine is doing her best to get the AG doll handout to you all. There have been so many requests that she has asked me to let you all know that if you email her at [email protected] she will be able to get the handouts to you faster.

Joene


----------



## mrssonsew

thank you for the handouts I just need to get more ink for my printer hope I dont lose the pattern


----------



## PurpleFi

How cute.


----------



## jweston

Elaine,your work is beautiful.l would be thrilled if l could do what you do.Would love pattern for handout #2 if at all possible,my email is [email protected]
Thank you for sharing your pattern with so many of us .
Bless you


----------



## patchworkcreek

Elaine, you are an angel! Thank you for being so generous to us all. These patterns will be used over and over and over again. I just know you have created a whole world of clapping Grandmas out there who will be making the little girls in their lives very happy.


----------



## fatganny

Hi Connie, I received my AG handouts today. I want to thank you so much. We have all been blessed by your generosity by sharing all these beautiful patterns and your friendship. Have a great week end.

Blessings, Mary


----------



## debbiex4

i would love these patterns to make for my granddaughter. they are beautiful outfits-you did a super job!

[email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## Louisem

hope I'm not too late to get your offer of AM Girl patterns--my granddaughter is after me to make dresses for her doll friend--thanks--


----------



## Ladyfingers

Louise: Send me an e-mail to : [email protected]

I will reply to your e-mail with a copy of the first handout. Handout #2 will be mailed to everyone who sent me an e-mail address within a few days. 

The handouts contain instructions for a BASIC sleeveless dress, headband and purse, #2 will have a top (with neckline and sleeve variations), a dress/skirt (with many stitch variations), a pair of boots and variations for hats. It is 8 pages long.


----------



## Cheryllum

please send #2 pattern to [email protected] Much thanks


----------



## Louisem

opps! sorry I guess I think everyone should know me--Ha!!! my address is: [email protected]; I've been busy cleaning closets and have I found YARN!! so I am really excited to be able to please little Rachel--school will be out soon and she will be visiting us for a week or two and just maybe--I'll have an outfit done before she comes--thanks again!! louiseM


----------



## mrssonsew

could your please send me handout #2 would love to have [email protected] my name is Carol, thank you again


----------



## bcole

Hi Elaine,
Absolutely fabulous AG knitted outfits. Please send copy of handout to [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## mrssonsew

I have to say I love this knitting paradise cant miss a day without checkin it out


----------



## bcole

Hi,
This website is sooooooo addicting. So many wonderful things to learn. Nice to meet ya! bcole


----------



## bcole

Hi,
This website is sooooooo addicting. So many wonderful things to learn. Nice to meet ya! bcole


----------



## mrssonsew

I wish they would post where everyone is from like I live in Buffalo NY


----------



## opal143

These are so cute I love them all. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maw

I too would love the pattern, here is my address: [email protected] thanks, maw


----------



## Ellie in Houston

ladyfingers - I would like #2 patterns. I have finished my first dress. My address is: [email protected] This must take a lot of your time. You are a very giving person. Bless you!! Ellie in Houston


----------



## mary phelps

Please could I have the patterns for the dresses and the pants outfit. They are adorable. Your knitting is outstanding and very pretty. I would love to sit and knit with you. I think I could learn soooooo much. Thanks. My e-mail is
[email protected]


----------



## Maw

Thanks Elaine I received my hand out yesterday. Thanks again when you have the rest I will be glad to receive them. You are a very giving person to do this for all of us knitters. You have done such a wonderful job. Maw


----------



## mrssonsew

Ladyfinger , Did you do a handout on these patterns if so I did not get them , Love all of your work wish you where here to be closer so I could trade patterns . thanks again your friend , Carol [email protected]


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Pretty amazing!!! Just lookiong at all you've done makes me dizzy...You were kind enough to send me the handout and I thank you again for it...Just one question??? How many hours a day do you usually spend knitting????? Ali


----------



## barbara schiller

I hope I am not too late to ask for your AG handout...I have been showing your magnificent clothes to my daughter and she is interested in buying some for her daugher --My email is [email protected]


----------



## beck652

Could you please email me a copy of the AG patterns?

[email protected]

Many thanks!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mayberry Gal: How many hours do I spend knitting?

While on vacation last March (at my condo on the beach at Oceanside, CA) I spent most of the day on the balcony knitting and watching the waves. Created all the outfits you see in the posted photos with a mirror background. When I returned home I usually knit in the evenings while watching "Dancing With the Stars", "The Rachel Maddow Show", "NCIS", and/or Chicago White Sox baseball games. (My son is a professional baseball SCOUT for the ChiSox.

I don't have to refer to a pattern all the time, so the work goes fast. I already know the number of stitch to cast on to get started, so I cast on - and go from there, creating the neckline, then deciding on how I want the sleeves to look, then work the bodice down to the waistline, then decide if I want to add panties, make a dress, or change colors to make a skirt, or make the panties into a pair of shorts or long pants. It all depends on where my needles take me... (ha! ha !) and also how much yarn I have left. 

I also have a collection of knitting books for potholders, baby afghans and various stitch patterns......this is invaluable if I want to add "texture" to a skirt or pant legs - love the "mock" popcorn stitch, and the "mock" cable stitch, and some of the open, lacy stitches. The yellow bathrobe in the photo I posted has an open, lacy pattern on the skirt and the sleeves. I also like to make sweaters using the "broken rib" stitch. I's amazing where you will find inspiration for a doll outfit. (See the special Easter outfit with the multi-pastel "feather and fan" ripple skirt).


----------



## Grandma Jo

Hi Ladyfingers,

Been waiting for the next patterns just like everyone else. I had been knitting dishcloths, mostly round while I waited. I came up with some pretty bad neck pain and am trying to recover from that, been going to my hiropractor. It is helping a lot, I think it is still to soon to start knitting again though.

Do love your doll designs and I am trying to finish some ufos. Then I will start on the doll patterns. Hope you are doing well and all recovered from the last doll session on Knitting Paradise.

Joene Rahn


----------



## Grandma Jo

Hummm,

hiropractor, that is a new one, should be chiropractor.


----------



## mrssonsew

love them all but where is the easter outfit


----------



## lpeni

Hi Ladyfingers,
Thank you for the 2nd handout. I made the basic dress and it is beautiful. It is on its way to my Grt Granddaughter.
I am sure she will be a happy 6 year old.
Thanks again for all the hard work writing all of these patterns out. 
Thank you again.
Linda


----------



## Mayberry Gal

All those hours on the balcony are being used for a great cause! Making both knitters and little girls very happy. I've loved dolls since I was little, so to see them being a focus of knitting is terrific...and it's obvious that many others feel the same way. Gives us something to think about in uncertain times.....I hope you keep posting all your wonderful creations...Ali


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows

Received handout #2 this evening. I will have a closer look at it tomorrow. Really like the suggestion about getting a "stitches book" I have several on my shelf, as well as a lot of pattern books( I'm addicted to patterns!!!).


----------



## conie

Elaine, Thanks a bunch for the second mailout of the AG handout of pattern. I really appriecate it a lot.
[email protected]
connie


----------



## debbiex4

i would love the easter handout also. you make the neatest items and easy patterns to follow. thanks in advance

debbie


----------



## MICKMAR

Hi


----------



## MICKMAR

hi myn granddaughter just got an american doll for her birthday and i would love to be able to get the patterns you did a great job email is msagan1[email protected] thankyou


----------



## Maisy

I would love to have the patterns for the AGD. 
My e-mail address is: [email protected]


Thanks,

Maisy


----------



## Bev47

OMG you are wonderful!!! Would it be possible for you to send me these GREAT patterns for the AG doll? My email is [email protected]
This would be super - thanks so much
Bev Crevar


----------



## ConnieW

Lady Fingers,

I e-mailed a request for both AG doll clothes patterns and Raspberry stitch. Received Raspberry stitch (thank you) but as yet have not received AG doll patterns. I understood you would e-mail patterns but nothing yet. Looking forward to using patterns.

[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Connie:

Your two handouts are on the way! I goofed with your e-mail address - sent it to unico m instead of unico r n and it kept coming back as undeliverable......sorry!

Sent out 383 copies of the first handout, and have sent out over 285 copies of Handout #2, with requests still coming in....busy! busy! busy!


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Ladyfingers, There are few people that would go to this much trouble, to do something so nice! Thank you so much for all the time qand energy it is taking to send out the "Pattern that went 'round the World!." Ali


----------



## mrssonsew

Ladyfingers, Just want to say thank you for being so generous with your patterns I got the first handout but I need to wait till I get home to see if on my home computer I can get the #2, I am at my trailer with my printer is not set up out here yet, I think I need to hurry up dont you think, again thank you


----------



## ConnieW

Thank you. I received the second hand out this morning. Looking forward to receiving the first one. You are very generous to take time to respond to all our requests. Now I can start on two sets of clothes for twin great granddaughters Tinkerbell dolls (same size as AG) for their birthday in July. Thank you again.


----------



## MICKMAR

thank you I went to my email tonight and to my great delight i received to emails with the american doll patterns again thank you i am sure my grand daughter will love them once i make the outfits


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Knitters!
This seems to be the most popular of all the AG doll photos I have posted. So far, 4969 people have viewed this site! I checked the very top of this page and clicked on "My Topics".
I found out that my first photo posting had 2166 viewers, Part 2: 1983 viewers, Part 4: 3202 viewers. EXCEPT for Part 3: that only has 158 viewers - wonder why? The topic "AG Photo and Info re Second Handout" right now has only 107 viewers. Just a little trivia I thought I'd share with you.


----------



## GrannieJean

Hi Ladyfingers,
This is my first time posting. Can you please send me both handouts for the American doll patterns? My grandaughters will be so excited to get new clothes for their dolls. Thanks for sharing.
Grannie Jean


----------



## ConnieW

Very admirable figures. I just wanted to let you know that as I said earlier, I received the 2nd handout but not the 1st. Looking forward to any handouts you can send. Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Just a reminder:

Send an e-mail to me at: [email protected]

I will send you the handouts. Have already e-mailed 387 copies of the first handout and 283 copies of Handout #2, with requests still coming in.....whew!

GrannieJean and Connie W - send me an e-mail, okay?


----------



## mrssonsew

thank you again Elaine you do such beautiful work and yes I got both handouts


----------



## jrivera

fantastic, & fun !!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Howdy! Still working on e-mailing Handout #2 - have patience. I posted four more photos of AG doll clothes, however, Administration moved it to the section "Links and resources" - Please go to that topic and take a look. Also, check out the info I posted re AG clone dolls.


----------



## conie

Ladyfingers where do I find links and resources. Help
connie brooks


----------



## crochetgranny5

Thank you so much I received the handouts and now I will have to get to work in making some of the outfits.


Sarah


----------



## Ladyfingers

Connie: Go to the top of this page - at the left side, see "Knitting Forum - Pictures". Click on Knitting Forum - it will take you to all the topic titles shown in bold print.
"Main", "Pictures", "Chit-Chat", etc. You will also see "Links and Resources". 

If you want to check out all the photos for AG dolls, go to the top of this page - click on "Search", then write in:
American Girl dolls - also search AG doll clothes


----------



## Basketlady755

If I could have the handout, I'd truly apprecaite it.
Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## conie

Thanks, for the info on seeing the pic. I got it.
connie


----------



## jadancey

These are so cute.


----------



## ladybug

Elaine, your outfits are just adorable! Love to have the handout- [email protected]
Thanks so much. You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## sew21

Lady Fingers,
your patterns are absolutey awesome,
Could you please send to me, also or more info
[email protected]


----------



## craftilady

I don't know if I requested one, but I would love to have it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## TabathaJoy

You do beautiful work. I recieved my email from you. Thank you for sharing. Look forward to see what you make next. Tabatha


----------



## glnwhi

thank you so much for the hand-outs my little grand-d is going to be so happy Christmas. Bless you Glenda


----------



## Ladyfingers

Margaret: "Arianna":

I have tried numerous times to send you the handouts via e-mail, but they bounce back as undelivered.

Please send an e-mail directly to me: [email protected]
and I'll return the handouts in the "Reply" section - it's faster that way. 

Fingers crossed this will work. I have done this with other knitters whose patterns could not be delivered - about 7-8, so please shoot me an e-mail. Your patterns will arrive ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## LCGIRL

Ladyfingers said:


> Hi Knitters! You may be surprised to know that I e-mailed 159 handouts to everyone who sent me an e-mail. I have one new request to be sent, plus I had two e-mails returned that could not be delivered. So, if you have not received your handout yet, maybe I got the e-mail address wrong when I wrote it down - Sorry. Try again.
> 
> I'm posting outfits that all were started with the Basic Sleeveless Dress instructions contained in the handout. You can see how different they look, just by using various colors....


Hi
I would sure love to get a copy of the handout. My e-mail address is [email protected] or [email protected]

Thank you in advance.

Linda


----------



## Ladyfingers

Wow! These two handouts are certainly a popular item on this knitting forum! Mailed out 398 copies of the first handout and 284 copies of #2, so far, with requests still coming in!

I checked the top of this page - "My Log" and it showed me the number of people who have taken a look at the posted photos of AG doll clothes. The largest number of viewers was this post = 4979 viewers. The others are 1990, 2305, etc., except for Part 3, which only had 107 viewers: the yellow shorts with cross-straps in back, cowboy hat and boots that matched the top, also a really cute (one of my favorite outfits) Easter dress in yellow, turquoise, and that wonderful bright pink "Shaggy Shimmer" that I use so often.

Wonder why the viewers haven't checked out Part 3???????

Oh well, back to e-mailing more handouts. Happy knitting!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi! Tried to e-mail to both your e-mail addresses, but they bounced back as undelivered.

Please send an e-mail directly to me at: [email protected]
I'll forward the handouts ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Oops! this was meant for LCGirl.....


----------



## Teeple

Ladyfingers Your outfits are awesome beautiful job. I would love to receive the handouts of all 3 handouts. You are very talented and generous.
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Teeple

Ladyfingers received the handouts for 1 and 2. Thank you so much. Have you had any time for knitting with so many e-mails to send. Again thank you and for sharing your beautiful knitting with everyone. Bless you.

Mary


----------



## ladybug

Elaine, so thrilled to get your 2 handouts! Gave my nieces their skating outfits I had just finished this weekend, they were thrilled and saw the pics of yours and have already put in their order for me to make more! Busy summer! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Thanks for all your kind words!

Just completed a "Happy Pumpkin" costume. I made a grass-green (fine yarn) sunsuit top with strings to tie around the neck. A bright orange skirt was attached to the top - when put on the doll, you push it up from the bottom to make the pumpkin "puffy". Of course, grass green panties are under the skirt. Also made a pair of bright orange slipper/shoes. The sunsuit top needed a jacket because we all know that Halloween is usually on a very cold night - so made an open-front sweater in grass green to go over the top. Much better. Wanted a hat with vines and leaves for the pumpkin "top", but after three attempts, it still looked too "busy". I want the cute skirt to be the focus of this costume, and the hat took away from that. So...... ended up with a headband in multi-grass green. Bound off stitches, kept 5 sts in the middle, and bound off the rest of the sts. Did an I-cord on the 5 sts for the "stem". Then made 3 grass green "leaves" and attached them to the "stem". This headband works better! Also made a bright orange pumpkin purse/treat bag. The costume is now in a stack of 4 outfits ready for modeling in front of my camera. 

Now working with some lovely ribbon yarn in beige velvet with pink and white tiny "bumps" on it. Made the sleeveless dress top, but used only one shoulder strap - in Vanna's Glamour, in topaz (beige with gold threads), then used the ribbon yarn in stripes to the waist. As per Handout #2, I made a waistline row of purl "bumps" on the right side - using a larger needle - to I can add a top skirt later. Am now working on the skirt attached to the top, using a pale pink sport weight yarn. When this skirt is finished I'll go back and attach the topaz yarn (to match the top) and will make a very open, lacy over-skirt, using a #10 needle, down to 1/2-inch from the pink hemline. Then will use the ribbon yarn once again for 6 knitted rows, and finish with the topaz by K,P,K in each stitch for a very full ruffle. Fingers crossed that it will look like I have pictured it in my mind!


----------



## bakery_girl_55912

i think these AG outfits are cute .I too would love the patterns. Thanks Jodi
[email protected]


----------



## conie

Oh sounds so cute. You are so talented.
connie brooks


----------



## gladyscat

May I have a copy of the pattern for the cute dresses? [email protected]
Thank you so very much.
gladyscat


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Not sure if I asked for these or not. So if you could please send the pattern to me I would love to use it. [email protected] 
Thanks in advance.
Deb B.


----------



## PattyAnn

Are you going to have a 3rd handout with these patterns?


----------



## Ladyfingers

My handouts are not specific patterns - they are guidelines for casting on for various necklines, how to work sleeves, pants, boots, hats, etc.

I may, eventually, make up a pattern book with specific patterns matching the photos I've posted to this forum, but that is still in the future.

Handout #3 is in progress: Front opening sweater/jacket, bathrobe and slippers and anything else I can think of....


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint

Beautiful. Such imagination and talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kimmyz

How do you find time to do all of this? You must be knitting non-stop! Beautiful work as always. You are so creative!!


----------



## mrssonsew

elaine , I just dont know how you do it, I have to follow the pattern to the T. may I be on the next list #3 you are the best


----------



## starrdiana

Hi from Sydney,

Cna I have the pattern please, it is so intricate and beautiful my email is: [email protected]
Thanks in advance.
starrdiana


----------



## Lynaire1

Thank you so much for your last patterns. is there any chance i could get this one as well i am making xmas presents know for my grand daughter, she will be so happy on xmas day when she opens her parcel. E mail is [email protected] Thank you from New Zealand.


----------



## patjane

I would love a copy of these AG outfits especially the very pretty dress. I think you are marvellous how you produce new outfits almost on a daily basis.
Thanks.
email: [email protected]


----------



## mrssonsew

hi Im in for handout #3 if you would please- [email protected]


----------



## Vicky1946

Can you please e-mail me some AG patterns.
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## gamache

THANK YOU Elaine you have out done yourself again. I am loving all of your hand outs. If I ever learn how to down load my pictures on KP
I will .I have trird many times but to no avail. Maybe someday.


----------



## bakery_girl_55912

I too would love the pattern.It is so great that you let us have them for free.I am an unemployed mom and lots of yarn and my daughter now is getting lots of new clothes for her doll.
Thanks again Jodi
[email protected]


----------



## LEE1313

Thanks so much for sending me the AG patterns.
NO I haven't started yet. I am buried in WIP. And am determined to finish some before I take out one more.

My living room looks like a yarn sale, Only you get the pattern and needles in the same recycle bag.

I am in over my head right now.

But you surely are talented. The outfits are great. And I am excited to get started.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Sophie5

Your work is beautiful and child loveable. I would also love to receive these patterns. [email protected]


----------



## mary phelps

These are just beautiful. Would love to receive them.
[email protected]


----------



## mary phelps

These are just beautiful. Would love to receive them.
[email protected]


----------



## AnnaZ

If it isn't too late, I also would like to receive the handout. [email protected]

Great work!


----------



## Maisy

Hi Elaine,

I love all the outfits you made.

I would love the patterns. [email protected]

Thanks,

Maisy


----------



## Grandma Jo

Hi Elaine,

It has been a long time since I have seen anything from you. Are you doing okay? Coming out with new handouts, I hope. I need to get back to knitting doll clothes again. Winter is coming, so that will probably give me more time to do that. Take care.


----------



## arianna

I too, having been wordering about you. How are you doing after your accident? Still knitting? Any new handouts? Hope all goes well. Ariana


----------



## lovehomemade

cute!...love the blue 'n' white one!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Everyone!
I'm recovered and had to take a break from knitting to travel with my son (the baseball scout) on some of his business trips to Las Vegas and Northern Calif. I played slot machines while he sat is meetings all day.....poor baby!

Ordered some new yarn from "Yarn Paradise" in Turkey. The only problem is that you have to order 6 balls of the same yarn in a package in order to get the great prices.....I just finished a cute outfit: a sweater with ribbed neck, cuffs and bottom edge in black yarn with many, many tiny multi-colored plastic beads scattered throughout the yarn. Then made a pair of long pants in mint green, trimmed with 7 stripes down each pant leg in the black beaded yarn. Made a cap in black beaded yarn with a big mint green pom-pom and finished a mint green purse with 3 black beaded stripes. 

Also made a sleeveless dress in very fine white yarn, using the open lacy pattern for the entire bodice, then a solid white full skirt for 2-1/2 inches, then finished the skirt with 6 rows of very long strand eyelash yarn in "Outer Space" which is light, medium and dark blue strands. Made a headband with 4 rows of the open lacy pattern, then 4 rows with the "Outer Space", then 4 rows of open lacy pattern to finish. The long strands were too long for the headband, so I used scissors and trimmed the strands on the wrong side, then cut some of the long shaggy strands on the right side to give it a more even look - much better! Now have to make white panties to finish the outfit. This is definitely a party type dress or maybe for a talent show at school.

I have another 6-pack of yarn in fine white with many, many sequins shaped like stars, half moons, and circles in yellow, orange, gold and silver. This will probably become a skating outfit - not sure yet.

I have been getting e-mails and private messages from various knitters on this forum with questions about how to make the bathing suit top, how I made the pink sweater and pants (my Avatar), and how to knit the garter stitch jacket, scarf and cap on the beige and brick winter outfit.
I am thinking about a fourth handout with some of these instructions included.

It has been way too hot - even with a fan blowing directly on my hands - to knit anything lately. That's why I agreed to ride "shotgun" with my son to Las Vegas, etc. An air-conditioned car is the only way to travel! Then run - don't walk! - into the casino/hotel and stay there until it's time to drive home. Very nice....

I'm home again, back to knitting a few outfits, and will be posting them to this forum very soon.


----------



## Carlyta

Welcome back, Elaine--glad you had a nice and safe trip. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## Grandma Jo

Yeah, you're back Elaine. I have sure missed your doll input. Where do you find yarn with beads and fancy things in it? I think it would be great fun to try an outfit with it. Let us know, okay? Thanks for the answer I know is coming.


----------



## conie

Elaine I am so glad you are back. Sure was worried about you. I really look forward seeing you on this form. I did finish a sweater and will post it soon. It was a little small and does not come together in the front. I always use a size larger than you tell us and it is still tight. What am I doing wrong. Should I go up another size of the needle? Your input would be appreicated. I love your outfits.
So glad you went with your son and had a great time with him. I have 2 sons too and love them dearly.
Connie


----------



## Ladyfingers

Conie: You must knit VERY tightly! Instead of #6 US maybe you should try #8 or #10 needles. Sometimes I use #8 needles to make my sweaters, so they fit loosely (mostly for the thick yarn items). Made my pink (Avatar) outfit with #8 needles, except I started the pants top with #6 until I got down to the center marker stage - then switched to #8 for a fuller look to the pants. 

If you all want to check out the really FANCY yarns, go to 
Yarn Paradise.com, a yarn company in Turkey. But, READ very carefully when they describe the various balls of yarn. I have been very happy with my yarn purchases, including very quick delivery. Don't buy too much at any one time because the postage will be horrendous, just order a few packages at a time. 

Once you get to the website, there are numerous boxes of yarn displayed - just click on the box of interest and it will open to a larger picture with a short description. 

I purchased the beautiful fuzzy blue metallic yarn and made the blue party dress trimmed with white pom-pom yarn - remember it? The cheerleader costume pants in shiny silver came from this company too. I also purchased deep red yarn with multi-colored tiny plastic beads scattered throughout. Haven't decided what to knit with this yarn, yet. You know about the black beaded yarn (in a thread above). I also made a pants and sweater outfit in deep gold, trimmed with short, furry, eyelash yarn in brown, beige, and gold on the sleeves and pant legs. Will post this outfit very soon. The eyelash yarn was from Turkey.

If you order from this yarn company and find yourself with extra balls of yarn in the same color, send out a shout on this forum and I'm sure many of us will be glad to "swap" 5-6 balls of a different colored yarn, with the "Ice" brand from Turkey. It can be sent through the mail in just a few days. In a previous thread I mentioned a knitter friend who ordered some long-strand eyelash yarn in orange, to complete a witch costume. She had 5 balls of orange left over and sent them to me - I offered to return the favor and send her an assortment of my various eyelash yarns, but she refused - said her husband "would kill her" if she brought any more yarn into the house......so we never did exchange yarn, and now I have lots of long orange eyelash yarn in my stash. Made a Spanish Senorita long gown with 3 tiers, all trimmed in the orange eyelash and included a white bandana for her head (it ties at the back of her neck). Will post this photo also.

I was disappointed only once when ordering from Turkey. I selected a deep red colored yarn with scattered gold sequins throughout. When I started working with this yarn I found it to be very stiff and scratchy! After knitting a few rows, my right hand was sore from wrapping the yarn around my little finger, etc., to throw the yarn over the needle - I felt like I had tiny little nicks and scratches on my fingers. Didn't complete an entire dress with this yarn - only the bodice, then used a dull gold yarn for the full skirt, and made a scratchy red bottom ruffle. Now I have 5 balls of this yarn, and haven't figured out what to do with it.


----------



## Teeple

Ladyfingers Glad to hear you had wonderful trip with your son and welcome back. Love you doll clothes they are precious.

Mary


----------



## Grandma Jo

Thanks for the yarn info Elaine. I am excited about being able to see your new creations soon.


----------



## conie

Thanks Elaine, I have been using a size #8 needle so I think when I make the next item I will try a size#10.
Connie


----------



## Ladyfingers

I just received my new Herrschners yarn catalog in the mail today. Lots of terrific goodies! Here are some of the new yarns being offered:
Sundance Metallics in Juicy Red, Tealrrific, and Aubergine.
Caron Simply Soft Light in Honey, Key Lime, Bubble Gum, Pansy, Hawaiian Sky & more.
Vanna's Glamour (Lion Brand) in Bronze, Topaz, Diamond, Garnet, Gold, Lapis, Sapphire & more.
New "Platinum Collection: Lambswool in Brick, Moon, Light Oak.
Of course (my favorites) Kids' Brites: pink flamingo, tangerine, lemon drop, aquamarine, periwinkle, multi kiddie cocktail, beach party and Young at Tart.
Once again: Bernat Puff Ball Holiday yarns (tiny pom-poms) in White with red and green pom-poms, all white, all red and all green.
Martha Stewart Glitter Eyelash in Kunzite, Rose Quartz, Blue Topaz, Gernet, peridot, orange topaz, purple sapphire, sterling, onyx, yellow gold and tourmaline.
Department 71 Sweethearts Sequins comes in Ballet Slipper pink, Irish eyes green, mermaid aqua, razzleberry red,splash blue and grape slush - this yarn has heart-shaped sequins scattered throughout the yarn.
A BIG sale on my all-time favorite, "Shaggy Shimmer" - save 64%! Comes in pink, hot pink, scarlet, daffodil, lavender ice, pearl, flax and Midnight.
Oh my! The creative juices are flowing! I will be ordering some of these goodies tommorow.

I've already ordered and knit the Halloween package of yarn - you saw the various costumes posted on this forum.
I've also completed some holiday dresses in sparkly white, red and green - also posted on this forum. So I can jump right past the coming holidays and start creating for the new year - whoopeeeeeee!


----------



## Stineleigh

I too would like the patterns, if it's not too much trouble. My 7 year old daughter is looking over my shoulder at these pictures begging me to make some of those!! My email address is [email protected] . Thanks so much!!


----------



## sandy2

Can't wait to see what you come up with! I am SO enjoying the first and second handouts which you are so generous to share with us and I'm looking forward to your Handout 3. Again, I'd be happy to pay for your creativity.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Sandy: Send me your e-mail address again and I'll forward Handout #3. I'm thinking about putting together another handout, with patterns for posted outfits that weren't given in the first three handouts: bathing suit, witch's hat, garter stitch jacket/cap/scarf from the brick & beige winter outfit (one of the very first photos posted), pumpkin costume, a variety of hats, long pants with a center crease, and anything else that I can think of......

Glad you are enjoying Handouts 1 & 2 - I certainly enjoyed creating them.

For all newcomers to this forum: Go up to the top of this page, in the middle, click on "Search" then type "Ladyfingers" - you will see MANY postings of AG doll outfits, just scroll down through quite a few pages and click on the ones posted by me (Ladyfingers). 
Some knitters have downloaded all the photos and put them in a 3-ring binder with the patterns in clear plastic sheet protectors. This helps them follow the pattern with the photo nearby.


----------



## cdstack

Ladyfingers what a treasure you are!! I went back and looked at how many outfits you have done and am just blown away!! If not too late I would love to have your handouts, I just found you today while going thru pictures. Glad you are home now and doing better. My email is [email protected] if you are still sharing. If not, thank you for the beautiful eye candy


----------



## sandy2

Ladyfingers - I sent you a PM with my new e-mail address. Thank you SO much! I'm anxiously waiting for it, as I anxiously await Handout 4 when you get it done. I've been fumbling with trying to create a swimsuit but it just isn't turning out so I'll be happy to have your pattern. I am among those who have printed your pictures and put them into a binder. Even when I'm not knitting, I enjoy looking at the pics. Thanks for being so generous! 

cdstack - You will be in knit heaven when you receive the handouts! 

Sandy


----------



## Ladyfingers

Sandy 2: The swimsuit bottom shouldn't be a problem, just work the "panties" pattern, except when you start to decrease for the legs - KNIT 2 rows - this will put a nice row of "purl bumps" on the right side. Do this on both sides of the panties. When completed and bound off, before sewing the seams, go back to the "purl bumps", fold the decreased section behind the garment and with just your needle (no yarn) put your needle through the loops until you have picked up approx. 26 stitches on one side of the panties. Attach yarn, knit in front and back of each stitch, then knit 6 rows in stock. stitch for a nice little ruffle. Do this on the other side of the panties. Then sew the side seams of the panties, then sew the two ruffles together - your panties have now become a bathing suit bottom! 

For a simple top just knit about 10-12 rows in stock. stitch, sew the back seam. Attach two crochet tie strings and you have a very simple bathing suit top. I'll provide a better top in Handout #4.


----------



## sandy2

Thanks - I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Since this is a popular site I thought I would throw out an idea that just came to me.....

I would be happy to post one or two of my Barbie patterns, if there is any interest out there.....?

These are my own creations, not copyrighted, so I can provide them to my knitting buddies on this forum.


----------



## conie

No Barbies jus Amer Girl. Sorrry


----------



## Lynaire1

Thank you i would love to have your copies of the barbie [email protected]


----------



## Maureen knits

I did receive mine, thank you. Haven't been able to use them, since my wrist is still giving me trouble, but they are on the "to make" list!


----------



## joycie3

Thanks so much. I received mine


----------



## mrssonsew

Ladyfingers said:


> Since this is a popular site I thought I would throw out an idea that just came to me.....
> 
> I would be happy to post one or two of my Barbie patterns, if there is any interest out there.....?
> 
> These are my own creations, not copyrighted, so I can provide them to my knitting buddies on this forum.


would love them, [email protected]


----------



## justmama

Hi Elaine, I would also like these handouts please, what size doll do they fit. I am also interested in 18" outfits for a Christmas gift I am working on for my youngest Grand Daughter :thumbup:


----------



## justmama

oops sorry Elaine, forgot my email address.
[email protected]
Many Thanks


----------



## sandy2

I made loads of Barbie clothes 25 years ago for my daughters - and we still have them. My granddaughters are only one and two so they're not ready for Barbies yet. They're really not ready for AG either, but I'm having too much fun building wardrobes for them. Currently I'm also knitting for Cabbage Patch Surprise Newborns which the two-year-old plays with............do you have any patterns for them?? We're going to keep you busy, Ladyfingers. lol


----------



## oliviaskillings

Wow how very pretty!


----------



## joycie3

I for one, would like the barbie and any other ones you may have. I think your patterns are amazing and my ggreat grandchildren will love them and the craft shows also. [email protected]


----------



## Muddyann

Hi,
I want to thank you for mine, but also for the wonderful added knowledge on the sheets. So fabulous and just what I need. I am on my way to take my daughter for ear surgery, she has to have an implant to replace the part that should vibrate. She's in her 30's but I am still nervous. So think good thoughts. My husband laughed because he looked in my suitcase and said, "you packed mostly yarn". I told him, "I have to keep busy or I'll go nuts." I think you guys would understand that. Melody


----------



## mrssonsew

Muddyann said:


> Hi,
> I want to thank you for mine, but also for the wonderful added knowledge on the sheets. So fabulous and just what I need. I am on my way to take my daughter for ear surgery, she has to have an implant to replace the part that should vibrate. She's in her 30's but I am still nervous. So think good thoughts. My husband laughed because he looked in my suitcase and said, "you packed mostly yarn". I told him, "I have to keep busy or I'll go nuts." I think you guys would understand that. Melody


prayers are with you and your daughter. lets us know how all went and post the work when you are done.


----------



## sandy2

They can do amazing things these days and I'm sure your daughter will have a very successful surgery. My thoughts are with you. Too funny about your yarn-packing.


----------



## Muddyann

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for Hollie yesterday. The surgery went well, but she had some problems coming out of the anestesia. They thought we'd leave by 1:30, but they moved her surgery up and we didnt get out until almost 5. Noise really bothers her and vibrations, but that was to be expected. Poor David and I were basket cases by the time we left. I made 1 sweater and 2 pair of doll shoes, with a good start on a pair of baby shoes for a good friend. One shoe down and one to go. When I get home I will post my work. Thanks again.


----------



## Lynaire1

Recived my patterns to day,Thank you so much You are a very clever lady.My grand daughter will be so pleased when she open her xmas parcels.


----------



## grandma Pat

I would also love the AG handouts. You are so kind to send them. address: [email protected]


----------



## mrssonsew

thank you for my email carol


----------



## justmama

Thanks Elaine I have received the handouts, you are so kind to do this.


----------



## joycie3

I have received the handout for the fashion doll. Thanks so much. I really appreciate you doing this. I am not a designer and really admire anyone who is. Thanks again


----------



## jujee

I received my copy of your patterns and wanted to say thank you for sharing. I can't wait to make a few of the outfits.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Thanks to all of you who have requested the American Girl and Barbie doll patterns. I have received so many "Thank You" e-mails - it's wonderful! There have also been lots and lots of private messages with stories about all the charity events leading up to the holidays - and how excited everyone is to be able to make up some outfits for dolls and donate them to various events, including church fund raisers. 

Can you see the "big smiley face" I'm wearing these days?


----------



## marieparker

I would like this pattern too please x my email is:

[email protected]

thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## mrssonsew

Ladyfingers said:


> Thanks to all of you who have requested the American Girl and Barbie doll patterns. I have received so many "Thank You" e-mails - it's wonderful! There have also been lots and lots of private messages with stories about all the charity events leading up to the holidays - and how excited everyone is to be able to make up some outfits for dolls and donate them to various events, including church fund raisers.
> 
> Can you see the "big smiley face" I'm wearing these days?


hi did u send out barbie patterns yet would love, your work is beautiful. [email protected]


----------



## kaytgirl

Hi my name is Kay and i am looking for doll and barbie patterns to make for my nieces dolls for xmas. I am only new to this site and I live in new zealand. I see that you sent out knitting patterns to people. I was wondering if i could get some copies. I am no good with circular knitting needles. It is on my list of must learn to do. I am also teaching my neice how to knitt. at the moment we are still doing the interesting looking dolls blanket but we are getting there.
Thanks Kay


----------



## joycie3

Go to Knitting Central, click on pattern directory, then click on barbie clothes - then for the other dolls, click on dolls and doll clothes. There are a lot of patterns there.


----------



## Darcam

If you are still sending out the AG doll handout I would be very interested. Have a lot of scrap yarn that I could use up. You do beautiful work. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kittysgram

patterns [email protected]


----------



## judithkimber

i just discovered you on past sites as i was looking for american girl doll clothes to knit (i have a 20 yr old disabled daughter who adores her ag doll and i knit her some clothes for xmas which she loves because she can stretch them to get them on her doll)everyone raved about your patterns and i sure can see why! would it be possible for me to get some emailed to me? i would certainly pay for them. thanks for considering-judy kimber ([email protected])


----------



## Ginnyv

Is it to late for the American Doll patterns Ginny


----------



## Ladyfingers

Ginny:

Send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I will send you the 3 American Girl knitting handouts, or the Barbie handout, or both - just let me know what you want in your e-mail. They will be sent via reply e-mail ASAP.


Ladyfingers


----------



## Ginnyv

THE three AMERICAN GIRL PATTERNS. i HAVE A tHREE YEAR OLD GREAT GRANDAUGHTER WHO ASKED IF I COULD MAKE SOME. THANKS IN ADVANCE.Ginny
[email protected]


----------



## peggy mc carthy

Hi 

and thank you for all you do to make our granddaughters happy mine very much included. May i please have a copy of handout #4 to continue surpriseing them . Again thank you in advance.. Peggy mc carthy you also make me smile when doing them

[email protected]


----------



## LindY G

My little girl, Lindy Lou would loveeee these, BUT I can't knit. Would you or anyone know where to find crochet ones.
Yours are SOOOOO beautiful, I am so amazed at how gorgeous they are, just like they came off THE runway at a fashion show. The AG people should hire you to do a book for them of your patterns...WOW
Hugs sweetie


----------



## Ladyfingers

I have e-mailed over 1500 copies of a 15-16 page AG doll knitting patterns handout "all over the world". Repeated this for Handout #2 and #3. Knitters who requested a copy of the handouts had to wait their turn until their name came up in my alphabetical Contacts list. This was not right! So I had to figure out a better way to distribute the Ladyfingers patterns.

Now, for the past few months, I have been posting an individual pattern with photo directly to this KP website - for instant access by knitters. This seems to be a successful way to deliver the patterns promptly - so far, everyone is pleased.

There are two ways to access these patterns and photo(s).
First, go up to the top of the page, LEFT side, click on the title "Knitting Forum". This will open a list of topics that are discussed on this forum. Click on the sub-heading "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Another long list will open - look for titles submitted by Ladyfingers, and you will find AG doll patterns, Barbie patterns, and clothes for the tiny baby dolls. You will have to scroll down through many pages to find all the Ladyfingers patterns, because lots of other goodies are posted by other knitters.

A faster way to get to the Ladyfingers patterns is to go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers", and click on the Search button. A long list of postings by ONLY Ladyfingers will open. Look on the LEFT side column for "User Submitted....." and click on a Ladyfingers title. This will open to the pattern and photo(s), plus all the comments made by knitters.

One of our members has provided a PDF Download button and it is tucked into the middle of her comments. Scroll down through the comments for EACH pattern to find "Daeanarah", then click on the Download button in her comments. This will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer for easy printing.

In the LEFT side column you will also see the sub-heading "Pictures". Click on any of the titles to see a set of photos for the AG doll, Barbie, or the tiny baby dolls. This section has over 100 photos for the AG doll - no patterns, just pictures.

Many knitters have told me they have a 3-ring binder and it is filled with all the photos, all the handouts and individual patterns, and keep them in clear plastic sheet protectors. They say it is easier to find a photo in the binder, rather than search this website for a similar photo while they are working on one of the patterns.

Please note: I am still e-mailing requests for the 3 AG doll handouts and the one Barbie handout. There are so many new members joining this KP Forum that I receive 12 to 15 requests every day. But this is not as time-consuming as trying to send over 1500 copies of EACH handout, while receiving 50-60 requests every day - those days are over, and I only have to keep up with the new requests now. Whew!


----------



## tammyc77

That was so very nice of you - and all of your items are beautiful!


----------



## Kathya

I would be so thankful if I could have a handout.
Cheers Kathy


----------



## Ladyfingers

To receive an e-mail copy of the 3 AG doll handouts and one Barbie handout, send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send the handouts via reply e-mail ASAP.


Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker


----------



## joycie3

I wish to thank you for all your patterns. You are very generous with your talents. I have tried several of them with some of my own variations and they have all turned out perfect. After the holidays, I will get serious and start on more doll clothes. I plan on taking them to a show in Northern California in the fall of 2013. 
Thanks again. Joyce


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

I don't have these patterns. Can you email them to me so that I can get them uploaded into pdf format please?
Also, what about a witche's outfit for the AG, along with Wizard outfit, cape and staff. I had made a teddy bear wizard, used a couple of chenille sticks entwined then placed a round bead on top to be the 'crystal ball'.

I've attached a pic of the bear so that you can see. oh and I sewed those sequins on, now I'm imagining with some of those star like beads to knit along while making the outfit would fair better.

Thanks for reading my post and Merry Christmas.
Rhyanna


----------



## peggy mc carthy

if you get a chance could you please send a copy of this pattern. thank you for all the smile you give the girls.

peggy mc


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Peggy which pattern(s) are you looking for?


The Teddy Bear Wizard is Crocheted because I can't knit by hand.
A simple top and pants, then sequins sewn on, bought the hat at a store, got the chenille sticks and 'crystal ball' from the dollar store.
I am going to see if I can duplicate the work, but will have to work from the picture as the Wizard Bear went to his new home several years ago.
I would also like to see if I can 'adapt' some of Elaine's Am Girl doll knitted patterns to machine knit because that's how I get to knit. Lots of upper body workout.


Rhyanna


----------



## Sunshine908

would like to have your AG patterns..
Happy New Year!!!
[email protected]

Thank YOU !!!


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Sunshine

If you go to the search box, type in ladyfingers. then select the advance button on the right. select user-pattern-etc. select ok. It should take you to where her patterns are listed. With a few responses of each post, there is one by daeanarah who has uploaded the patterns in pdf format.

Here are a few just to get you started. Happy New Years.

Rhyanna



Sunshine908 said:


> would like to have your AG patterns..
> Happy New Year!!!
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank YOU !!!


----------



## Dabbottrn

How can I get your AG doll handouts. Love your work!
Debbie Abbott
[email protected]


----------



## mommio

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but would like to know what are handouts by ladyfingers & how many are they? I love her work but don't understand what are handouts ? Angie,


----------



## mommio

How can I get all of Ladyfingers Handouts, which seem to be the foundation to her patterns. Her work is out of this world. I love them. My granddaughters would be so happy if I knitted some of the items you posted. Mommio at [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mommio:

Welcome to this wonderful KP Forum. To see a list of all the topics discussed here, go up to the top of the page, left side, and click on KNITTING FORUM. This will take you to the list. I have posted over 400 photos of dolls in knitted outfits in the "Pictures" section. You will have to go to page 17 and beyond to find all the photos posted by "Ladyfingers" because I switched over to a different list when I began posting patterns.

The patterns were posted in "User Submitted, Tutorials, etc." Then one of our members, Daeanarah, decided to post all of the patterns by "Ladyfingers" in one location - for easy access by knitters. You will find all available patterns by going up to "Search", type in the box...."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns"....and click the Search box again. This will take you to a long thread. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" (which should be the first item on the list), you will begin scrolling down through over 7 pages looking for postings by Daeanarah. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing. Daeanarah is the member who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. Very much appreciated by all!


----------



## vegasmeme

Me too!! Would love the patterns for the AG Doll outfits. Thank you. See my profile for e-mail.


----------



## kacey66

Everything is absolutely lovely! Beautiful knitting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mirror

How can I get the new patterns do we need to send her mail.


----------



## Ladyfingers

To get all available knitting patterns by "Ladyfingers", go to "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....and click the Search box again.

Then scroll down through 7 pages looking for postings by "Daeanarah". She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to get a copy of the pattern on your computer/printer.

I am not sending out any additional e-mail copies of these patterns since they are so readily available right here on this KP website.


----------



## mickey1

Dear Elaine,
Your American Girl Doll patterns are amazing. I would like to request the AG doll handout. My e-mail address is [email protected] My granddaughter will just love these.
Thank you.
Michaela


----------



## mickey1

Dear Elaine,
Your American Girl Doll patterns are amazing. I would like to request the AG doll handout. My e-mail address is [email protected] My granddaughter will just love these.
Thank you.
Michaela


----------



## lavertera

mickey1 said:


> Dear Elaine,
> Your American Girl Doll patterns are amazing. I would like to request the AG doll handout. My e-mail address is [email protected] My granddaughter will just love these.
> Thank you.
> Michaela


Please read the post above yours and follow the instructions.


----------



## lsdlong

Sorry I didn't read all the posts, I will do a search.


----------



## colette grimard

J aime la robe lavande elle est tres belle je vous laisse mon e-mail [email protected] jaime ette robe merci


----------



## Ladyfingers

Colette: Although I do not speak French, I think I know what you are requesting. I sent you a Private Message about how to download all of the available knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" - right here on this KP Forum. There is no need to request e-mail handouts. All patterns are posted individually on this website.


----------



## diobsession 2

This was the one I was talking about when I pmed you with my new email address. One of the two that came back was prob. mine.


----------



## colette grimard

thanks you


----------



## Ladyfingers

diobsession 2:

All of the outfits in this post are knitted from the BASIC easy dress pattern in Handout #1 for the AG doll. This handout is posted here on the KP Forum. There is no further need to request e-mail copies of any handouts.

Go to top of page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", then click (3-5 topics down the list) "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". You will find many, many outfits posted by DAEANARAH, who also provides a PDF Download button for each pattern. Look for postings by Daeanarah - then scroll down through all the pages to find the pattern TITLES, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## colette grimard

Thank you very much Ilike your patterns . Sorry for my English


----------



## cat shelter

Please share your patterns for the new doll clothes, I've made most of your previous ones and they turned out beautifull. You are very talented. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing )


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing


----------



## patricaanne

I would like to the handout patterns, Please sent to [email protected]


----------



## boisvert

Would love these pattern have made a few of your pattern thanks [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

All of the knitted dresses for the American Girl doll posted here are made from the same BASIC pattern - "Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Easy Dress - All Garter Stitch". Go to search, type this pattern title.


----------



## davsgma

If your still giving out the pattern, I am requesting a copy.....
 Thank you...
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi! For all you knitters new to this KP Forum.......welcome! My knitted doll clothes patterns (by "Ladyfingers") are all knit from just a few BASIC patterns, worked from the top down, with raglan slee es. (the key on my computer that comes between "u" and "w" doesn't work....so you see the missing space). The top has quite a few options to change the style (thin straps, thick straps, cap slee es, ruiffled slee es, long slee es, short slee es, etc., then you knit down to the waist and can decide what to do at that time - bind off for a top, continue knitting for attached shorts, long pants, full skirt, slim skirt, long gown, bathrobe skirt, etc., There are a standard number of BASIC stitches needed to knit doll clothes - then once you cast on the required number - you go from there. GO TO PAGE 1 - CHECK OUT HOW ALL THE DRESSES ARE KNIT WITH THE SAME BASIC "LOOK" WITH JUST A FEW CHANGES IN STYLE, YARN COLOR AND TRIM.

To download the patterns go to the "main" page, click on "Home". Then click "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials", then scroll down 3-4 items. Click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". This should be the first item in the long thread which was started by one of our members - DAEANARAH - who adds a PDF Download button for each pattern. 

Scroll down through all the postings by members, looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns - easily identified - for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## mjwmsmcc

I may have just sent my request to the wrong e-mail ???? Please send the pattern handout to: [email protected] Does the handout include all of the nice little accessories? They help make the outfits.


----------



## Ladyfingers

mjwmsmcc.......

Please read my post JUST BEFORE YOUR POST ..... instructions are there to obtain all patterns/handouts for knitted doll clothes. The 3 handouts that were printed for the American Girl are now posted as SEPARATE PATTERNS on this KP Forum. There are no "handouts" now, as stated in much earlier postings.


----------



## boisvert

Would love to receive pattern thank you


----------



## caks

Hi 
My name is Carol and I have just joined. Pinterest sent me a link to your work that I may like. The dresses look lovely, I can't wait to make some for my granddaughters if I am still able to get the handout you talk about. My email is [email protected] I hope I am doing this right, computers is not really my thing.

Many thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers

To all of you who have requested the knitted doll clothes handouts for Barbie or the American Girl.....

Please read the posts above this one!!!!!!!!!

To find all available doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers", go to the top of the page, click "Search", then type the following in the search box:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"....once you open this, look for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

"Ladyfingers - Barbie doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" Itty Bitty baby doll patterns"

You can also check out the section...."User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials".....patterns by "Ladyfingers" are scattered throughout this section, but you have to scroll back quite a few pages to find them. Haven't added any recent patterns.

You can check the section....."Pictures'.....this is where I first began posting photos of my knitted outfits. Was soon overwhelmed with requests for patterns. Sent over 3000 e-mails of the Barbie and American Girl handouts "all over the world". Soon discovered I had no time for KNITTING, so I began posting individual patterns in the "User Submitted......." section. This has worked out very well, especially when one of our members, Daeanarah, began posting a PDF Download button attached to each pattern. She then decided to put all of the patterns by "Ladyfingers" in one location, and created "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes".


----------



## caks

Many Thanks 

I now have the patterns and can't wait to start. Only hope mine look as good as the pictures. (Fingers crossed )

Carol


----------



## faffa

Hi, your work is gorgeus! May i ask for patterns please and thankyou? 
[email protected]


----------

